# How to tell when whole muscle beef jerky is done?



## beaverking (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok, so I've tried a couple batches of beef jerky at 1/4"  in my dehydrator and both have turned out way to done and dry, but seemed done according to everything I've read.  The bend test isn't specific enough, because after an hour it seems to be perfect according to a bend test and I know there is no way its done.  I've tried google for videos and can't find anything to help me.  I want it to be safe and done, but a little chewier and moist, but can't quite get the time right.  Im drying at 158 degrees for 2 hours then dropping to 145 for about 3-4 more hours.  Any help is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## beaverking (Dec 14, 2012)

one other thing I'm noticing, its almost as if the outside is burning, or charring kind of early on, but the inside is still mushy and moist throughout the process.  I don't know if this is a normal part of the dehydrating process.  I don't see how this can actually be happening since the dehydrator isn't cooking it.  Thanks


----------



## driedstick (Dec 15, 2012)

what recipe you using are you marinating them give us a little more insite please is there a cure in it

thanks


----------



## beaverking (Dec 15, 2012)

oh sorry, forgot to add that.  So I didn't really measure the marinade, but it was 2.5 pounds of round steak with cure.  I then added enough soy sauce (about 1 1/4 cup), worsty sauce(2/3 cup), brown sugar (2/3 cup), liquid smoke (couple tablespoons), about 1/4 cup water, and various spices to taste and left it marinating for about 18 hours.  Now that my third batch has sat overnight, its not quite as dry, and its dry on the inside all the way through, no squishy spots, and no moisture or condensation built up on bag.  But on most of the pieces, its just a little moist on the outside of the jerky.  I don't know if thats actual moisture since no condensation, or more of just because of the marinade.  My main concern is just to make sure I don't poison anybody while its left out.  So on this batch, its almost like it way overdries on the outside for the first few hours at the high heat and doesn't dry inside enough, then after turning down temp to finish and letting it sit overnight, the inside dried all the way and moisture rose to the surface again.  Sorry if I'm not being clear enough, I'm not really sure how to explain it.  Also, if there is a cure in it, can it be tried just a little bit moister and tender without harmful stuff growing, and how long can it be left out.  Thanks.


----------



## unionguynw (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll throw out a couple ideas. First, maybe check the temp of your dehydrator with an accurate thermo. Could be running hot. When I do jerky in my smoker I try not to get over 130 for the first 3 hours. I have noticed that burnt look you're describing if it gets too hot too quick. 

As far as safety leaving it out, I left some of a batch on the kitchen counter for a week in a mason jar with holes poked in the lid and it was noticeably gamier than the jerky that had been left in the fridge.

Hope this helps.


----------



## beaverking (Dec 15, 2012)

So my dehydrator goes to 158 degrees, but with a gauge when the dehydrator is empty it's pushing middle to high 160's.  but that's when it's empty, when there is product it's lower 155 or so.  So I usually set it at the highest for a couple hours to kill anything in the meat, then lower it.


----------

